# EPIC Users



## PLAIDMAN (May 30, 2013)

One of the hospitals my doc consults at has changed over to EPIC.

The documentation for the consult I get does not have a "date seen" or "date of service", I told my doc he must dictate/type "date of service"......he tells me EPIC is real time and so the date "filed" is the date of service......I am not buying this as the consults from EPIC list several dates on them, they have "hospital encounter" ; date "filed" ; "note time" ; date "singed" 

Is is common knowledge that the date "filed" is the date of service.....and will the insurance companies accept this?

ANY opinions would be helpful.

thank you for any help!


----------



## mblackstone (Jun 5, 2013)

*Epic*

We use Epic in our office and the Note Time is what you refer to


----------



## TTcpc (Jul 9, 2013)

PLAIDMAN said:


> One of the hospitals my doc consults at has changed over to EPIC.
> 
> The documentation for the consult I get does not have a "date seen" or "date of service", I told my doc he must dictate/type "date of service"......he tells me EPIC is real time and so the date "filed" is the date of service......I am not buying this as the consults from EPIC list several dates on them, they have "hospital encounter" ; date "filed" ; "note time" ; date "singed"
> 
> ...



Our doctors have been educated to, because the date the note is filed is not always the date seen.  There are some that do their documentation in "real time" meaning they type up the visit at that time or immediately after and then there are those who do not like doing documentation and either let it get backlogged or depend on transcriptionist to type it up therefore creating a later date filed entry.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Nov 6, 2013)

note time is dos


----------



## a.montaruli@gmail.com (Nov 6, 2013)

I am not sure if I uploaded my snapshot correctly but this is a snap of what my epic looks like, encounter date is completely separate from the file date. In essence the file date should match the encounter date but as we all know that doesn't always happen. Please let me know if the picture does not load. 

Thanks, 
Andrew


----------

